# Godly Humility



## ServantofGod (Jan 25, 2009)

"The story is frequently told of Andrew Gray and his colleague, James Durham, walking together to church on a particular Sunday. Durham and Gray were to preach that day in the immediate vicinity of each other. Observing that the vast majority of listeners were entering Rev. Gray's church, Durham remarked: "Brother, I perceive you are to have a thronged church today."

Andrew Gray responded: "Truly, brother, they are fools to leave you and come to me."

Rev. Durham replied: "Not so, dear brother, for none can receive such honor and success in his ministry except it be given him from heaven. I rejoice that Christ is preached and that His kingdom and interest is gaining ground, *for I am content to be anything or nothing, that Christ may be all in all."*"




May the Lord help us to mirror that same humility.


----------

